

Kindle Outselling iBooks 60 To 1 - mikecane
http://thenextweb.com/media/2010/08/22/kindle-outselling-ibooks-60-to-1/

======
smiler
As the comments in the article suggest, this is a completely unreliable
datapoint. I've just got an iPad and the iBooks store sucks - there's barely
any choice. But I can download the Kindle app and can buy Kindle books, so I'm
fine. I dare say that a lot of iPad users prefer shopping at the Kindle store
over the iBooks store.

Jobs is probably talking about 20% of the Times best seller list but on the
long tail, Amazon has it beat for selection

------
tptacek
This seems like a straightforward mathematical inevitability; Amazon is the
ebook industry's leader, and the Kindle reader works on Kindles and iPads,
while the iBook reader works only on the iPad.

------
chrisbolt
For one author. Not a very good sample size...

